# Pre contest diet, and artificial sweetner?



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

Il re word my question, is it ok to have sweetners when trying to get ripped?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

i used them all through my preps, but i dropped them out about last 2 weeks. Im cutting just now and use splenda in my coffee witha splash of milk.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I go through a tub of splenda a week.

Splenda on oats

Splenda on Chicken

Splenda on Broccolli

That and tomato sauce prevents murders happening. Well some.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I go through a tub of splenda a week.
> 
> Splenda on oats
> 
> ...


Splenda on Chicken Tom??? :cursing: Ooooooft!

Tomato sauce is defo a life saver, pretty much goes on everything.


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

That answers that then, and is a relief. It clearly hasnt effected either of your preps, cheers.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

biglee32 said:


> That answers that then, and is a relief. It clearly hasnt effected either of your preps, cheers.


Na mate, i just lik to drop it in the run in, im sure it would be ok to use all the way, well until you started to drop water.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I use them tbh, drop it all out 2 days out.

Might make a minute difference at the end of the day.

One thing i know is sugar alcohol as in gum fcks my physique up badly super stomach bloat and water retention so that i drop well in advance.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I go through a tub of splenda a week.
> 
> Splenda on oats
> 
> ...


Splenda on chicken??? Wow, never tried this, any good??


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I use hermesetas in my green tea that's about it. But remember, all your flavoured protein powders are full of artificial sweetners.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Guys the splenda on chicken and broccoli is a joke. LOL

I have it in my green tea and on my oats thats about it.

I do have tomato sauce with almost everything though. Hasnt affected my prep ever.

Agree with Con though that chewing gum doesnt help me at all I hardly ever chew it. Sometimes on show day when dehydrated I will have one or two to give me some spit but thats a last resort


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

B|GJOE said:


> I use hermesetas in my green tea that's about it. But remember, all *your flavoured protein powders are full of artificial sweetners*.


Lots of people forget this

I dont have ANY protein powders a week out only whole foods


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i have been using them in my flavoured teas during the day and also on my oats. have also been having the odd diabetic boiled sweet sugar free.


----------

